# Θεματολογία δικτύου > Γενικά για το backbone >  Συγχαρητήρια!!

## nkladakis

Δεν ξέρω πως έγινε και από ποιους, άλλα μπράβο παιδιά!!!


```
 1  cisco (10.19.141.193)  5.142 ms  83.053 ms  4.841 ms
 2  mt (10.19.141.170)  9.054 ms  8.187 ms  1.956 ms
 3  gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162)  7.56 ms  6.934 ms  2.499 ms
 4  gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185)  3.185 ms  5.353 ms  5.65 ms
 5  gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220)  22.821 ms  25.54 ms  13.687 ms
 6  gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67)  26.144 ms  17.066 ms  19.259 ms
 7  gw-ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.81)  8.979 ms  4.916 ms  11.393 ms
 8  gw-philip.b52.awmn (10.42.44.202)  38.739 ms  17.789 ms  9.805 ms
 9  ns1.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.249)  12.192 ms  12.855 ms  14.239 ms
10  gw-philip633.jkond.awmn (10.17.121.100)  24.367 ms  65.605 ms  13.321 ms
11  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn (10.83.251.68)  18.623 ms  34.462 ms  19.892 ms
12  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.249)  33.472 ms  26.382 ms  21.018 ms
13  gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1)  32.017 ms  18.932 ms  13.04 ms
```

----------


## B52

::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## ngia

Ζωγράφου - Αιγάλεω μέσω Νέας Πεντέλης δια μέσω ανεύθυνων διαδρομών.

Nautilus:~# traceroute http://www.spirosco.awmn
traceroute to http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-shiba.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.5) 0.469 ms 0.566 ms 1.032 ms
2 gw-ngia.blizovios.awmn (10.26.122.250) 3.591 ms 5.912 ms 8.027 ms
3 gw-drinet.limah.awmn (10.2.13.122) 3.288 ms 5.594 ms 5.777 ms
4 1897-121.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.97) 6.055 ms 7.931 ms 6.155 ms
5 gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.25) 402.330 ms 23.021 ms 14.980 ms
6 gw-xtreme.ysam2.awmn (10.19.141.162) 24.848 ms 31.788 ms 12.367 ms
7 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 8.734 ms 19.795 ms 15.712 ms
8 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 17.450 ms 21.522 ms 38.962 ms
9 http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132) 20.987 ms 11.770 ms 32.590 ms

----------


## B52

Για κανε και ενα trace στο 10.26.35.1 να δουμε απο που σε παει..... ?  ::

----------


## dti

Από μένα μέχρι το cha0s!  :: 

WiFi:~# traceroute 10.26.35.1
traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-dti.outliner.awmn (10.37.56.10 ::  1.373 ms 1.129 ms 1.141 ms
2 10.37.61.77 (10.37.61.77) 53.063 ms 11.898 ms 16.416 ms
3 gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65) 22.994 ms 24.867 ms 71.834 ms
4 gw-jabarlee.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.201) 24.120 ms 30.531 ms 10.044 ms
5 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 16.607 ms 45.815 ms 48.232 ms
6 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 40.075 ms 17.614 ms 30.007 ms
7 gw-panther-b52.awmn (10.38.117.81) 38.861 ms 30.050 ms 48.812 ms
8 10.38.117.74 (10.38.117.74) 222.472 ms 147.734 ms 219.272 ms
9 10.20.216.241 (10.20.216.241) 179.936 ms 137.477 ms 188.650 ms
10 * gw-philip633.jkond.awmn (10.17.121.100) 194.033 ms 121.832 ms
11 gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250) 151.034 ms 33.540 ms 102.837 ms
12 gw-router2.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.254) 46.289 ms 102.910 ms 102.107 ms
13 gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1) 58.272 ms 26.039 ms 54.119 ms

Τώρα όμως:
WiFi:~# traceroute 10.26.35.1
traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-dti.outliner.awmn (10.37.56.10 ::  1.679 ms 1.443 ms 1.233 ms
2 10.37.61.77 (10.37.61.77) 8.069 ms 93.023 ms 146.538 ms
3 gw-dermanis.jabarlee.awmn (10.37.57.65) 251.647 ms 334.483 ms 351.017 ms
4 gw-jabarlee.jacobs.awmn (10.23.24.241) 392.034 ms 444.201 ms 907.161 ms
5 gw-jacobs.dimitris.awmn (10.23.26.81) 448.177 ms 306.197 ms 366.030 ms
6 ns1.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.249) 456.868 ms 470.106 ms 287.475 ms
7 gw-philip633.jkond.awmn (10.17.121.100) 541.594 ms 479.258 ms 680.509 ms
8 gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn (10.83.251.68 ) 301.058 ms 210.489 ms 159.465 ms
9 gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.249) 286.422 ms 161.464 ms 243.529 ms
10 gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1) 268.347 ms 254.688 ms 260.769 ms
 ::

----------


## spirosco

Αφιερωμενο στον bliz  ::  


```
[email protected]:~# traceroute ns.drinet.awmn
traceroute to drinet.awmn (10.2.13.131), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  ns2.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.129)  0.269 ms  0.172 ms  0.138 ms
 2  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  0.488 ms  0.764 ms  0.506 ms
 3  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  5.121 ms  8.593 ms  4.572 ms
 4  gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  2.136 ms  4.076 ms  1.405 ms
 5  gw-xtreme.ysam.awmn (10.19.141.30)  3.876 ms  4.947 ms  4.224 ms
 6  121-1897.ysam.awmn (10.19.144.102)  5.114 ms  7.448 ms  4.504 ms
 7  gw-limah.drinet.awmn (10.2.13.121)  17.879 ms  20.205 ms  3.787 ms
 8  drinet.awmn (10.2.13.131)  7.194 ms  6.442 ms  9.767 ms
```

----------


## ngia

Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως cha0s

Nautilus:~# traceroute 10.26.35.1
traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 1.232 ms 0.851 ms 0.736 ms
2 gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 1.952 ms 1.860 ms 1.487 ms
3 gw-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.15.97) 4.841 ms 2.514 ms 4.441 ms
4 gw-jamesbond.ee.awmn (10.31.176.233) 69.324 ms 32.038 ms *
5 gw-ee.nakis.awmn (10.31.176.10) 196.678 ms 385.723 ms 863.197 ms
6 10.27.227.73 (10.27.227.73) 426.498 ms 348.988 ms 918.812 ms
7 10.27.227.106 (10.27.227.106) 263.992 ms 312.838 ms 211.605 ms
8 gw-mezger.pzach.awmn (10.40.177.73) 405.783 ms 438.630 ms 336.131 ms
9 10.40.177.66 (10.40.177.66) 317.231 ms 222.799 ms 441.934 ms
10 10.20.216.241 (10.20.216.241) 292.357 ms 695.203 ms 242.966 ms
11 10.20.216.59 (10.20.216.59) 252.134 ms 752.079 ms 454.583 ms
12 gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1) 548.444 ms 194.589 ms 532.873 ms

----------


## nkladakis

> Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως cha0s


the dark side  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά!

Ολόκληρο τόπικ επειδή φτάσατε στον Νότο γρήγορα;

χαχαχαχα

Την τελευταία βδομάδα το παλέυουμε με τον Philip633 να το σταθεροποιήσουμε.

Σήμερα ήταν αρκετές φορές down το link γιατί αναβάθμιζα τον router κλπ οπότε μία πηγαίνατε από την μία, μία από την άλλη.



```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute www.xtreme.awmn
traceroute to lola.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.240), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  router2 (10.26.35.254)  0.641 ms  0.396 ms  0.383 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  7.752 ms  1.009 ms  1.153 ms
 3  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  1.452 ms  1.503 ms  1.885 ms
 4  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  3.665 ms  2.523 ms  1.607 ms
 5  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  2.854 ms  3.577 ms  11.730 ms
 6  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  3.397 ms  2.032 ms  4.415 ms
 7  10.42.44.82 (10.42.44.82)  2.538 ms  2.092 ms  2.200 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  5.354 ms  3.256 ms  3.856 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  75.680 ms  96.659 ms  111.401 ms
10  gw-alexandros.ysam2.awmn (10.34.61.187)  68.255 ms  84.746 ms  29.912 ms
11  gw-ysam.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.161)  43.834 ms  47.857 ms  61.258 ms
12  gw-mt.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.169)  49.702 ms  45.029 ms  37.759 ms
13  lola.xtreme.awmn (10.19.141.240)  59.015 ms  84.885 ms  83.613 ms
```

  ::   ::  

Τώρα πλέον μπορεί επάξια να βγει λινκ με Γλυφάδα και να 'βλέπει' AWMN  ::  

Είναι στο πρόγραμμα πολύ σύντομα να φτάσουν τα beacons του AWMN και εκεί!
Λίγη υπομονή, τώρα που ανοίγει ο καιρός γίνονται πιο έυκολα δουλειές  ::

----------


## B52

> Τι έγινε ρε παιδιά!
> 
> Ολόκληρο τόπικ επειδή φτάσατε στον Νότο γρήγορα;


Κοιτα να σας βλεπουμε και τον αλλο μηνα....  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Ότι link έχει περάσει από το χέρι μου εδώ και γινότανε να παίζει σωστά κρατήθηκε.

Το μόνο link που δυστυχώς δεν γινότανε να κρατήσω ενώ ήταν άψογο σε όλες τις συνθήκες ήταν με την κόκι, αλλά ο ιστός της δεν άντεξε το πιάτο...  ::  

Βέβαια για να γίνει αυτό το link με τον stefano χρεώθηκε ο καημένος ο philip πολλές ώρες στο τηλέφωνο για να βρούμε την καλύτερη λύση να παίξει καλά!

 ::

----------


## B52

Τον philip τον εμπιστευομαι απο εκει και κατω κοιταξτε να ειστε stable....

----------


## spirosco

Η σκοτεινη πλευρα...  ::   ::   ::

----------


## Cha0s

Εχμ......

Το link με kasihari που έχω παίζει μια χαρά τον τελευταίο καιρό και είναι καθαρά backup-link αφού λόγω hops είναι αχρησιμοποίητο τελείως.

Το link με painter θέλει δουλειά καθώς δεν σηκώνει πολύ traffic αλλά τουλάχιστον είναι σταθερό και χωρίς packet loss.

Το link με sinonick είναι σταθερότατο από τότε που σηκώθηκε οπότε δεν τήθεται θέμα  ::  

Από τον painter και κάτω δεν μπορώ να πιέσω κανέναν να ασχοληθεί...
Εγώ από τότε που ξεκίνησα να ασχολούμαι προσπαθούσα να κάνω κάτι μπας και σταθεροποιηθούμε εδώ στα Νότια που μία βλέπαμε μία όχι το AWMN.

Σε μία φάση κάπου το καλοκαίρι αν θυμάμαι καλά (ή μετά το καλοκαίρι) είχαν γίνει κάποια links και παίζαμε αρκετά καλά για λίγο καιρό...

Anyway εγώ δεν μπορώ να πιέσω να πάω σε κανενός την ταράτσα να βγάλω links.
Αν κάποιοι δεν ασχολούνται με τον ίδιο τους τον κόμβο δεν φταίω εγώ ή οι 'Νότιοι-Leechers'  ::

----------


## Cha0s

> Η σκοτεινη πλευρα...


χαχαχαχαχαχα Καλό!!

----------


## spirosco

::

----------


## machine22

Και από εμένα ένα traceroute προς spirosco και cha0s

traceroute to http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.19.150.1 (10.19.150.1) 7.566 ms 4.691 ms 2.964 ms
2 taratsa.mickflemm.awmn (10.47.132.1) 8.352 ms 12.003 ms 12.369 ms
3 mickflemm-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245) 9.195 ms 7.342 ms 15.918 ms
4 gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242) 21.951 ms 27.346 ms 18.368 ms
5 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 12.446 ms 16.145 ms 31.300 ms
6 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 14.452 ms 11.946 ms 11.875 ms
7 http://www.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.132) 17.519 ms 21.640 ms 41.749 ms



traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
1 10.19.150.1 (10.19.150.1) 2.671 ms 2.343 ms 4.044 ms
2 taratsa.mickflemm.awmn (10.47.132.1) 33.528 ms 10.524 ms 9.377 ms
3 mickflemm-ysam2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.245) 8.188 ms 26.667 ms 15.365 ms
4 gw2.ysam2.awmn (10.19.143.242) 9.720 ms 16.314 ms 19.707 ms
5 gw-ysam2.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.185) 10.356 ms 10.885 ms 23.513 ms
6 gw-alexandros.spirosco.awmn (10.34.61.220) 12.698 ms 19.206 ms 42.602 ms
7 gw-spirosco.b52.awmn (10.17.119.67) 41.234 ms 52.860 ms 26.926 ms
8 gw-ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.81) 38.236 ms 51.992 ms 53.757 ms
9 10.42.44.202 (10.42.44.202) 32.450 ms 49.475 ms 25.304 ms
10 ns1.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.249) 9.790 ms 33.960 ms 36.780 ms
11 gw-philip633.jkond.awmn (10.17.121.100) 61.641 ms 46.946 ms 15.049 ms
12 gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn (10.83.251.6 ::  38.220 ms 17.370 ms 13.450 ms
13 gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.249) 45.359 ms 15.344 ms 12.412 ms
14 gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn (10.26.35.1) 37.853 ms 40.600 ms 24.668 ms

----------


## Cha0s

```
router:~# traceroute www.silencer.awmn
traceroute to www.silencer.awmn (10.74.2.36), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  cha0s.gw (10.24.47.66)  4.251 ms  4.092 ms  3.377 ms
 2  gw-cha0s.stefanos.awmn (10.26.35.250)  5.175 ms  4.448 ms  3.680 ms
 3  gw-stefanos.jkond.awmn (10.83.251.66)  4.649 ms  4.670 ms  4.078 ms
 4  gw-jkond.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.97)  12.411 ms  4.830 ms  14.183 ms
 5  ns2.philip633.awmn (10.17.121.250)  5.712 ms  4.728 ms  4.800 ms
 6  gw-phillip633.b52.awmn (10.42.44.203)  7.252 ms  5.638 ms  5.606 ms
 7  ns2.b52.awmn (10.42.44.82)  7.579 ms  6.031 ms  4.788 ms
 8  gw-b52.spirosco.awmn (10.17.119.65)  9.463 ms  7.928 ms  8.445 ms
 9  gw-spirosco.alexandros.awmn (10.34.61.217)  30.967 ms  65.740 ms  76.505 ms
10  gw-jacobs.jabarlee.awmn (10.23.24.244)  108.301 ms  70.117 ms  53.173 ms
11  gw-jabarlee.dermanis.awmn (10.37.57.68)  62.539 ms  85.433 ms  60.955 ms
12  10.37.61.73 (10.37.61.73)  50.454 ms  75.363 ms  79.305 ms
13  gw-outliner.dti.awmn (10.37.56.106)  80.368 ms  70.445 ms  94.324 ms
14  bridge-wrap1.dti.awmn (10.37.56.65)  88.111 ms  71.536 ms  209.253 ms
15  gw-dti.nvak.awmn (10.14.145.100)  74.466 ms  165.274 ms  119.958 ms
16  gw-nvak.RF.awmn (10.14.145.166)  169.789 ms  120.808 ms  138.618 ms
17  10.72.238.246 (10.72.238.246)  196.848 ms *  236.721 ms
18  gw-diamantis.sv1eod.awmn (10.74.3.17)  192.884 ms  473.158 ms  193.977 ms
19  10.74.2.1 (10.74.2.1)  303.470 ms  295.393 ms *
20  10.74.2.36 (10.74.2.36)  532.908 ms *  280.594 ms
```

Από το ένα άκρο (sinonick) του AWMN στο άλλο (silencer?)  ::

----------


## john70

> Η σκοτεινη πλευρα...


Κάνεισ και αστειάκια ...  ::  Αντε βάλε το πολυπόθητο πιάτο .....να τελιώνουμε !

----------


## nvak

Για να αναφέρουμε και με τι σήμα στη λήψη είναι σηκωμένα αυτά τα λινκ.
Πόσο σταθερά είναι απο άποψη σήματος ?
Παρατήρησα κάτι +-10db και θέλω να επιβεβαιώσω αν πρόκειται για για κάποιο δικό μου πρόβλημα ή πρόβλημα θορύβου.
Στην δεύτερη περίπτωση τα πράγματα είναι άσχημα γιατί δείχνει μία ιδιαίτερα αυξημένη ευαισθησία στο θόρυβο.

----------


## Cha0s

Για ποιο link λες;

Το δικό μου με τον Στέφανο παίζει περίπου από -74 με -77 ανάλογα με την ώρα (πχ το βράδυ έχει καλύτερο σήμα).

----------


## nvak

Αναφέρομαι στο λικκ nvak- dti. 
Στό 1mw και απο τις δύο μεριές είχα -69 (dti) -79 (nvak)
Τώρα ισχύ default έχω -72 ~ -74 και απο τις δύο μεριές .
( το 1 mw πηγαίνει πάνω απο -83 )
Δυστυχώς το scan τώρα δεν είναι εύκολο. Επίσης δεν έχω τρόπο να δώ τον τον θόρυβο σαν ανεξάρτητο μέγεθος απο το σήμα.
Ανάμεσα στην πρώτη κατάσταση και στην δεύτερη μεσολαβούν 4-5 μέρες, αλλά κάποια νέα λινκ, περίπου στην ίδια κατεύθυνση.

Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι κάποιο δικό μας πρόβλημα. 
Ρωτάω απλά, αν έχει κανένας εμπειρία απο την συμπεριφορά των λινκ σε θόρυβο.

----------


## Philip

Εάν δεν σταθεροποιηθεί και μείνει έτσι θα πάμε σε άλλη διαδρομή που πιστεύω να είναι ποιο καλή και ακόμα ποιο γρήγορη μιας και βλέπω πρόβλημα Jkond <-> Stefanos (δεν έχει καθόλου καλό Uptime, θα δούμε)

 ::  Επίσης ανεβείτε και σε καμιά ταράτσα για να τα φτιάξετε λιγάκι πιστεύω ότι γίνεται καλύτερα  ::  (δεν λέω για εσένα Cha0s).



```
Tracing route to gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]
over a maximum of 30 hops:

  1    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.1]
  2    <1 ms    <1 ms    <1 ms  ns1.philip633.awmn [10.17.121.249]
  3     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-philip633.jkond.awmn [10.17.121.100]
  4     1 ms     1 ms     1 ms  gw-jkond.stefanos.awmn [10.83.251.68]
  5     2 ms     5 ms     2 ms  gw-stefanos.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.249]
  6     2 ms     1 ms     3 ms  gw-cha0s.cha0s.awmn [10.26.35.1]

Trace complete.
```

----------


## Philip

Επίσης να πω σχετικά με το traffic μήπως κάποιος μετά από συνεννόηση να κανονίστει να μπει κάποιο limit βλέπω τον sinonick να μην έχει βάλει limit (640 Kb από το DC)

----------


## Cha0s

Τι εννοείς; Με μπέρδεψες έτσι όπως το διατύπωσες  ::  

Τράβηξες από τον sinonick με 640  ::   ::  

Μέχρι 500κάτι φτάνει αυτό το link!
Τι έγινε έφτιαξε;  ::

----------


## Philip

Απενεργοποίησα πριν από λίγο to traffic limiter και ο αναφερόμενος κατέβαζε από το εμένα ένα game με 600-650 Kb

----------


## Cha0s

Άρα έχουμε καλό link!

χαχαχα

Σπάνια κατεβάζει ο sinonick και όταν κατεβάζει έχει limits.
Μπορεί να έτυχε τώρα.

Το MRTG μπορεί να δείξει ότι το link με sinonick συνήθως 'κάθεται'  ::

----------


## ngia

> Αναφέρομαι στο λικκ nvak- dti. 
> Στό 1mw και απο τις δύο μεριές είχα -69 (dti) -79 (nvak)
> Τώρα ισχύ default έχω -72 ~ -74 και απο τις δύο μεριές .
> ( το 1 mw πηγαίνει πάνω απο -83 )
> Δυστυχώς το scan τώρα δεν είναι εύκολο. Επίσης δεν έχω τρόπο να δώ τον τον θόρυβο σαν ανεξάρτητο μέγεθος απο το σήμα.
> Ανάμεσα στην πρώτη κατάσταση και στην δεύτερη μεσολαβούν 4-5 μέρες, αλλά κάποια νέα λινκ, περίπου στην ίδια κατεύθυνση.
> 
> Μπορεί βέβαια να είναι κάποιο δικό μας πρόβλημα. 
> Ρωτάω απλά, αν έχει κανένας εμπειρία απο την συμπεριφορά των λινκ σε θόρυβο.


Η ασυμμετρία στη λήψη όταν η ισχύς εκπομπής είναι ίδια, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε στάσιμα. Με αλλαγή feeder, καλωδίων, συνδετήρων, έρχεται στα ίσα του.
Αυτό αν οι κάρτες στα δύο άκρα είναι ίδιες.
Αν είναι διαφορετικές μπορεί να οφείλεται σε σφάλμα μέτρησης και όχι σε πραγματική διαφορά λήψης.
Όσον αφορά παρεμβολές, μπορεί να είναι άριστη η απομόνωση από κεραία σε κεραία, αλλά με ελάχιστη παρεμβολή σε γειτονικό επικαλυπτόμενο κανάλι, το λινκ αποκτά μεγάλη μεταβλητότητα στο throughput και πρακτικά ψοφάει. Πάντως με σκαν πιάνεις τον κακό που σε ενοχλεί.

----------


## nvak

> Η ασυμμετρία στη λήψη όταν η ισχύς εκπομπής είναι ίδια, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε στάσιμα.


Ποιός έχει το πρόβλημα ? αυτός που λαμβάνει καλά ή ο άλλος ?
Τα στάσιμα επηρεάζουν περισσότερο την εκπομπή ή την λήψη ?

----------


## ngia

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από ngia
> 
> Η ασυμμετρία στη λήψη όταν η ισχύς εκπομπής είναι ίδια, κατά πάσα πιθανότητα οφείλεται σε στάσιμα.
> 
> 
> Ποιός έχει το πρόβλημα ? αυτός που λαμβάνει καλά ή ο άλλος ?
> Τα στάσιμα επηρεάζουν περισσότερο την εκπομπή ή την λήψη ?


¨Οταν το ένα κεραιοσύστημα ένα στάσιμα, έχουμε υποβάθμιση της λήψης και στις δύο άκρες και μάλιστα το ίδιο.
Π.χ με στάσιμα 2:1 στο ένα άκρο θα έχεις απώλεια 0.5db και στα δύο άκρα.

Στην περίπτωση μας (αθέρος) όμως η κάρτα φαίνεται ή να μετράει τα στάσιμα ή να χαλάει η λειτουργία της με αποτέλεσμα το άκρο που έχει τα στάσιμα να έχει χειρότερη λήψη απότι το άλλο.Το ότι έχει χειρότερη λήψη διαπιστώνεται όχι μόνο από τη μικρότερη ένδειξη αλλά και από το ότι η διαπερατότητα στην ίδια κατεύθυνση είναι μικρότερη απότι στην άλλη.

Δεν είναι και το πιο λογικό (θα περίμενε κανείς το άκρο που έχει στάσιμα να έχει μειωμένη εκπομπή ώστε να προστατευτεί ο ενισχυτής του και όχι μειωμένη λήψη), αλλά αυτό έχει παρατηρηθεί.

----------


## Acinonyx

Οι κάρτες ακόμη και της ίδιας μάρκας δεν είναι καλιμπραρισμένες όμοια στην λήψη ούτε στην εκπομπή. Σε netgear είχα παρατηρήσει έως και 6db διαφορά από κάρτα σε κάρτα στην λήψη.

Αν έτυχε να υπάρχει διαφορά 5db στην λήψη και 5 db στην εκπομπή τότε μπορεί να υπάρξει κάποιο τέτοια διαφορά. Παρόλαυτα είναι πολύ απίθανο σενάριο...

----------


## Cha0s

> Από την άλλη πλευρά όμως cha0s
> 
> Nautilus:~# traceroute 10.26.35.1
> traceroute to 10.26.35.1 (10.26.35.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
> 1 gw-lan-amorgos.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.3) 1.232 ms 0.851 ms 0.736 ms
> 2 gw-ngia.sminagos.awmn (10.26.122.222) 1.952 ms 1.860 ms 1.487 ms
> 3 gw-ap.john70.awmn (10.2.15.97) 4.841 ms 2.514 ms 4.441 ms
> 4 gw-jamesbond.ee.awmn (10.31.176.233) 69.324 ms 32.038 ms *
> 5 gw-ee.nakis.awmn (10.31.176.10) 196.678 ms 385.723 ms 863.197 ms
> ...





```
[[email protected] root]# traceroute www.ngia.awmn
traceroute to www.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1), 30 hops max, 38 byte packets
 1  kasiharis.gw (10.18.215.242)  2.665 ms  2.881 ms  2.307 ms
 2  10.18.214.42 (10.18.214.42)  6.269 ms  4.414 ms  4.745 ms
 3  10.40.176.54 (10.40.176.54)  13.438 ms  9.987 ms  10.479 ms
 4  10.80.187.73 (10.80.187.73)  13.737 ms  12.377 ms  12.790 ms
 5  10.80.185.170 (10.80.185.170)  14.163 ms  13.236 ms  13.629 ms
 6  10.80.185.250 (10.80.185.250)  1181.948 ms  1428.447 ms  42.894 ms
 7  10.80.188.9 (10.80.188.9)  68.458 ms  36.478 ms  39.290 ms
 8  gw-duck.stevemad.awmn (10.40.175.99)  23.385 ms  28.080 ms  33.204 ms
 9  10.46.75.217 (10.46.75.217)  41.156 ms  33.262 ms  30.026 ms
10  10.46.75.230 (10.46.75.230)  33.923 ms  57.651 ms  31.880 ms
11  gw-vardas.ngia.awmn (10.2.4.233)  36.882 ms  39.113 ms  50.917 ms
12  gw-lan-nautilus.ngia.awmn (10.26.122.1)  63.453 ms  54.069 ms  51.276 ms
```

Με το νέο link exoticom-viper7gr σε βλέπω από άλλους δρόμους καλύτερους τώρα  ::   ::  

ΕΕΕΤΣΙ ΕΕΕΕΤΣΙ ΝΑ ΑΝΑΒΑΘΜΙΖΟΜΑΣΤΕ ΛΕΜΕΕΕ!!!

----------


## spirosco

Παρτε κι ενα δειγμα 24ωρου traffic (με 4 highspeed links): http://www.spirosco.awmn/tmp/traffic-report.html

Πολυ μεγαλος ρουφιανος το mtik τελικα  :: 

edit: in = εξερχομενο traffic
out = εισερχομενο traffic

Ναι,ναι...το αναποδο απο το λογικο  ::

----------


## Cha0s

Με τι Utility φτιάχνεις αυτή την λίστα;;;

Πολύ ενδιαφέρον  ::

----------


## Philip

> Παρτε κι ενα δειγμα 24ωρου traffic (με 4 highspeed links): http://www.spirosco.awmn/tmp/traffic-report.html


Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω 
1ον Ημερομηνία καταγραφής
2ον Τρόπος Καταγραφής
3ον Ποια είναι τα High Speed Links.

Και πόσο αναλυτικά μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά.

----------


## papashark

> Πολυ μεγαλος ρουφιανος το mtik τελικα


Το hall of fame είναι : 

10.17.121.9 ~ 5.5 GB
10.19.145.18 ~ 3.3 GB
10.32.46.23 ~ 2.8 GB
10.176.6.80 ~ 2.7 GB
10.2.12.25 ~ 2.6 GB
10.17.119.9 ~ 2.5 GB
10.32.46.123 ~ 2.5 GB
10.34.61.251 ~ 2.4 GB
10.17.119.162 ~ 2.2 GB
10.80.185.38 ~ 2.2 GB
10.38.117.138 ~ 2.1 GB
10.46.166.130 ~ 1.8 GB
10.47.133.4 ~ 1.7 GB
10.47.130.248 ~ 1.6 GB
10.80.184.66 ~ 1.6 GB
10.87.183.11 ~ 1.5 GB
10.27.229.4 ~ 1.3 GB
10.26.122.1 ~ 1 GB
10.27.228.5 ~ 1GB

Βάλε και τίποτα ονόματα να δούμε και ποια ΙΡ είναι ποιός  ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## sbolis

> Βάλε και τίποτα ονόματα να δούμε και ποια ΙΡ είναι ποιός


9.121.17.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer dc.philip633.awmn.
18.145.19.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gw-apoikos.skilla.awmn.
Host 23.46.32.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 80.6.176.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 25.12.2.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
9.119.17.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer wolf.ap.spirosco.awmn.
Host 123.46.32.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 251.61.34.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
162.119.17.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer pbx.spirosco.awmn.
38.185.80.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer mainPc.scorpion.ap.stelios.awmn.
Host 138.117.38.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 130.166.46.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
4.133.47.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer telis.telis57.awmn.
248.130.47.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gaia.achille.awmn.
Host 66.184.80.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 11.183.87.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
Host 4.229.27.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)
1.122.26.10.in-addr.arpa domain name pointer gw-lan-nautilus.ngia.awmn.
Host 5.228.27.10.in-addr.arpa not found: 3(NXDOMAIN)

----------


## B52

> Αρκετά ενδιαφέρον αλλά θα ήθελα να μάθω 
> 1ον Ημερομηνία καταγραφής *την δειχνει πανω πανω*
> 2ον Τρόπος Καταγραφής *στο αρχειο απο κατω*
> 
> Και πόσο αναλυτικά μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά.*πολυ*

----------


## nkladakis

> Και πόσο αναλυτικά μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά.


Για καθίστε ρε παιδιά, το να δημοσιεύεται ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος leecher, οπως έκανε ο ρουφιανοκομβος, του admin spirosco, παει και έρχεται. Aλλα το να δημοσιεύονται άλλα προσωπικά δεδομένα, δηλαδη: ποιος, που, πως, με πoιον, πότε, τι? είναι απαράδεκτο. Τέτοια στοιχεία μονό σε οσους τα χρειάζονται για τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου, routing, trafic shaping.

----------


## sbolis

> Τέτοια στοιχεία μονό σε οσους τα χρειάζονται για τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου, routing, trafic shaping.


ή όταν χρειαστεί να αποκαλυφθεί κάτι κρυμμένο ;

(πχ. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 6&start=30 )

----------


## Cha0s

> 10.26.35.67 6.404 MB 319.4 MB 0 B 0 B


Αυτά τα νούμερα με πια λογική βγήκαν;

Το μηχάνημα που έχει την ip 10.26.35.67 τρέχει DC++ και μόνο με limiter στα 100kB/s οπότε δεν έχει traffic από αλλού.

Αυτό το μηχάνημα έχει uptime 3 μέρες και κάπου εκεί είναι ανοιχτό και το DC.

Δεν κάθομαι ποτέ σε αυτό το μηχάνημα και σπάνια κατεβάζω κάτι εκεί.
Το συνολικό upload & download φαίνεται στην φωτογραφία και δεν ταιριάζει με τα παραπάνω νούμερα.

Πόσο αξιόπιστα είναι δηλαδή τα παραπάνω νούμερα;

----------


## Philip

Έχω να πω ότι δεν είναι και πολύ αξιόπιστα μια και στο pc μου έχουν καταγραφεί διαφορετικά νούμερα. _-10.17.121.9-_


```
Period (Date)        Download	    Upload	      Both Directions
20/4/2005	        4.369.013 KB	31.789.036 KB   36.158.049 KB
```

----------


## papashark

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip_633
> 
> 
> Και πόσο αναλυτικά μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά.
> 
> 
> Για καθίστε ρε παιδιά, το να δημοσιεύεται ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος leecher, οπως έκανε ο ρουφιανοκομβος, του admin spirosco, παει και έρχεται. Aλλα το να δημοσιεύονται άλλα προσωπικά δεδομένα, δηλαδη: ποιος, που, πως, με πoιον, πότε, τι? είναι απαράδεκτο. Τέτοια στοιχεία μονό σε οσους τα χρειάζονται για τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου, routing, trafic shaping.


Έλα βρε Νίκο σιγά τα προσωπικά δεδομένα, όλοι έχουμε πρόσβαση σε αυτά, και όλοι λίγο πολύ άμα έχουμε κόμβο σε κεντρικό σημείο, μπορούμε να δούμε τι περνάει...  ::  Να μας έλεγε τι κατεβάσαμε, ποιές σελίδες είδαμε, να το καταλάβω, αλλά τώρα δεν λέει και πολλά, αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτοί που έχουν τα ποιό πολλά είναι οι clients του και τα ΒΒ άκρα του....





> ή όταν χρειαστεί να αποκαλυφθεί κάτι κρυμμένο ; 
> 
> (πχ. http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php ... 6&start=30 )


Καταλαβαίνω ότι προσπαθείς να δημιουργήσεις flame και να υποβιβάσεις μέλη που δεν συμπαθείς, αλλά εκτός από βαρετός, έχεις αρχίσει να γίνεσε και κουραστικός....

Εάν έχεις να πεις κάτι σοβαρό πες το, ειδάλλως θα γίνεις γραφικός και εσύ.....

----------


## Philip

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Philip_633
> 
> 
> Και πόσο αναλυτικά μπορεί να είναι όλα αυτά.
> 
> 
> Για καθίστε ρε παιδιά, το να δημοσιεύεται ποιος είναι ο μεγαλύτερος leecher, οπως έκανε ο ρουφιανοκομβος, του admin spirosco, παει και έρχεται. Aλλα το να δημοσιεύονται άλλα προσωπικά δεδομένα, δηλαδη: ποιος, που, πως, με πoιον, πότε, τι? είναι απαράδεκτο. Τέτοια στοιχεία μονό σε οσους τα χρειάζονται για τον καλύτερο σχεδιασμό του δικτύου, routing, trafic shaping.


Νίκο θα ήθελα να σου πω ότι έχεις διατυπώσει λάθος τα λεγόμενα σου 
Βεβαία εάν επιμένεις εγώ με πολύ μεγάλη χαρά θα κατεβάσω το DC++ και όλα τα share μου, (ρεύμα μου καίει και ψάχνω αιτία να το κλείσω).

----------


## ysam

Καλές οι λίστες αλλά πρέπει να δύνουμε πολύ μεγαλήτερη βάση στα ΙΝ και στα OUT και να το λέμε και αυτό δίπλα για να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις για το αν κατέβαζε αυτός ή κάποιος κατέβαζε από αυτόν.. 

-ΓΣ

----------


## papashark

> Καλές οι λίστες αλλά πρέπει να δύνουμε πολύ μεγαλήτερη βάση στα ΙΝ και στα OUT και να το λέμε και αυτό δίπλα για να μην δημιουργούνται παρεξηγήσεις για το αν κατέβαζε αυτός ή κάποιος κατέβαζε από αυτόν.. 
> 
> -ΓΣ


Εγώ πάντως είχα διάθεση καθαρά χιουμοριστική στο όλο θέμα, άλλωστε δεν θεωρώ παλαβό το traffic που έχει ο philip633 καθότι είναι ένα από τα ΒΒ του spirosco, έχω δει traffic δεκάδων GB σε λίγα 24ωρα (μα καλά τι τραβάς ? Κάνω mirror τον σκληρό σου  ::   ::  ).

Πάντως έχει δίκιο και ο YSAM, να βλέπουμε εάν leechάρουν ή τους leechάρουν  ::

----------


## Winner

Στήσαμε το δίκτυο για να το κοιτάμε;
Τι περιμένατε; Να μην έχει traffic;  ::  

Εγώ πολύ χαίρομαι να βλέπω traffic να περνάει. Δίχνει ότι δεν πάνε χάμενα όσα κάνουμε.

----------


## enaon

> Παρτε κι ενα δειγμα 24ωρου traffic (με 4 highspeed links): http://www.spirosco.awmn/tmp/traffic-report.html
> 
> Πολυ μεγαλος ρουφιανος το mtik τελικα 
> 
> edit: in = εξερχομενο traffic
> out = εισερχομενο traffic
> 
> Ναι,ναι...το αναποδο απο το λογικο


Δεν τα λέει ανάποδα Σπύρο, καλά τα λέει  :: 

Έχεις βάλει Network 10.0.0.0/8 (Φιλτράρεις τα πακέτα που ανήκουν σε αυτό το δίκτυο-(source ή destination))

10.2.13.68 3.642 MB	108.1 MB 

Σου λέει λοιπόν, κοιτώντας τις ip στην λίστα αριστερά , ότι:
Από τα πακέτα που πέρασαν από τον router σου, σχετικά με την ip 10.2.13.68 πχ , το δικτυο 10.0.0.0/8 έλαβε (in) δεδομένα μεγέθους 3.6Mb και έστειλε (out) 108Mb 

Οι τιμές είναι λογικό να μην συμβαδίζουν με αυτές που λένε τα pc των εν λόγο ip, διότι εσύ μετράς μέρος της κίνησης μόνο (αυτήν που περνά μέσα από εσένα) 

Ήθελα να πω επίσης ότι συμφωνώ με τον Νίκο (nkladakis). Το μεγάλο όφελος από τις μετρήσεις αυτές, δεν είναι η λίστα των top downloaders, ειδικά όταν το δίκτυο που φιλτράρουμε είναι το 10.0.0.0/8. 

Χρησιμοποιώ και εγώ το logging του mt ( σε τρώω, έχω περίπου 130Gb transit  ::  - 80 απο τα οποια έρχονται ή φέυγουν απο την 'γειτονιά'  ::  - μόνο 30 απο αυτά όμως εχουν και source και dest μεσα στα όρια αυτής  ::  )

Ο λόγος που το κάνω όμως είναι για να δω που περίπου πάει το traffic, πόσες περιοχές καλύπτω, ποιο ποσοστό είναι της ‘γειτονιάς’ , ποιο είναι transit κίνηση από άλλες περιοχές και ποιές.

Προτείνω:

1.	Να μην δημοσιεύονται τα logs αυτά.
2.	Να φιλτράρονται και αλλά δίκτυα, αρχίζοντας από αυτά που ανήκουν στους γείτονες μας. 

Βάζοντας και άλλα δίκτυα, έχεις εικόνα και για το που αλλά και από πού πάει το traffic. Θα μπορέσεις να εκτιμήσεις έτσι, το ποσοστό του traffic που εξυπηρετεί την γειτονιά, το ποσοστό που εξυπηρετεί το δίκτυο γενικότερα, και την σημαντικότητα τον διαδρομών που διαθέτεις.

----------


## Cha0s

enaon++

Ο λόγος που είπα ότι είναι ενδιαφέρον είναι ακριβώς για αυτά που ανέφερες.

Δεν μου πέρασε από το μυαλό να δω ποιος Leechάρει περισσότερο ή λιγότερο.

Αλλά το να ξέρεις τι εξυπηρετείς δεν είναι κακό πιστέυω!

----------


## ysam

Σωτήρη, θες να μου πεις ότι δεν ξέρεις?  :: 

Όλα αυτά ισχύουν για τους κόμβους που δεν έχουν access στους routers τις γειτονιάς  :: 

Πάντως αρχικά το νόημα είναι ότι για αυτόν τον λόγο μπήκε το φίλτρο και όχι για τους leechers. Οι leechers είναι απλά extra bonus pack  :: 

Και επειδή το ξέρω από πρώτο χέρι (από το χέρι μου δλδ.) το φιλτρο μπήκε και για έναν ακόμα λόγο που δεν φαίνεται εδώ. Πρέπει να δούμε το θέμα του QOS και το traffic prioritization που συζητιέται και σε άλλο Thread. 

-ΓΣ

----------


## MAuVE

> Πάντως αρχικά το νόημα είναι ότι για αυτόν τον λόγο μπήκε το φίλτρο και όχι για τους leechers.


Φίλτρο ; 

Τι φίλτρο μπήκε ;

Δεν απαγορεύονται τα φίλτρα, ή μόνο το δικό μου φίλτρο στο cslab απαγορεύται ;

Για κάντε το λίγο πιό λιανά.

----------


## ysam

Νίκο παρακολούθα λίγο.. Plz.. 




> Έχεις βάλει Network 10.0.0.0/8 (Φιλτράρεις τα πακέτα που ανήκουν σε αυτό το δίκτυο-(source ή destination))

----------


## MAuVE

> Νίκο παρακολούθα λίγο.. Plz.. 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Έχεις βάλει Network 10.0.0.0/8 (Φιλτράρεις τα πακέτα που ανήκουν σε αυτό το δίκτυο-(source ή destination))


Να δω αν κατάλαβα καλά :

Είναι φίλτρο εξέτασης πακέτων και επιτρέπεται.

Τα φίλτρα περιορισμού διέλευσης πακέτων απαγορεύονται.

Είναι δηλαδή κάτι σαν την υπηρεσία ελέγχου διαβατηρίων στο αεροδρόμιο, με την διαφορά ότι δεν υφίσταται κατάλογος ανεπιθυμήτων ή καταζητουμένων προσώπων.

Λίγο ανορθόδοξο μου ακούγεται αλλά αφού το λέτε, έτσι θα είναι.

----------

